# Key West 1520 Explorer



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Those are great, versatile little boats. Plus, you can learn a lot from a few projects here and there. Congrats!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That boat will serve you well while you learn the area/techniques. As Darkstar mentioned, you'll also gain a lot of boat knowledge and experience that you can apply to your next one.

A little elbow grease and a coat of wax and you'll be surprised at how good it can look.

As far as trollers go, take a look at the MotorGuide Xi5 and Xi3 models. I have a 55# thrust 12-volt 5 on my Mosquito and have been very satisfied. Plenty of power and have yet to run out of juice after a full day on the water. I have the non-GPS version.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Tons of extras including the Bimini top, grease gun and grease, anchor, ropes, cleats, life jackets , extinguisher, ladder, SS fasteners, hand bilge, nav lights, epoxies, sealers, non skid paint,flare gun, battery jumper, etc., etc.
Need to head up now to get a spare tire/wheel and get some junk from West and HD. 
Thinking about a Minn Kota Riptide 55 w/ i-Pilot. West has one online that is about $100 cheaper than the ones listed with everyone else and I’ll be darned if I can find the difference. Maybe is an older model.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I love the 1520 with the side console -- 2 of my friends have that same boat! One has a poling platform, and the other one we just stand on a cooler. That's a really great, versatile boat. You're going to love it; welcome to the site!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

bryson said:


> I love the 1520 with the side console -- 2 of my friends have that same boat! One has a poling platform, and the other one we just stand on a cooler. That's a really great, versatile boat. You're going to love it; welcome to the site!


Thanks, I wish it had a poling platform. I’m not sure where to look for one that could be retrofit for it. I’m not sure I want to try that for the first time on a cooler...
How shallow can they get with theirs? I see lots of conflicting info online. 
I see a Hewes in your tagline. I thought/think I would really like one of those, but didn’t wan’t to sink that kind of money in to one until I’m sure...
I figure for the $2300 I have in this one it won’t hurt to bad if it turns out to be nothing but problems.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I was wondering about the PP platform. I've always like KW boats


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

MAK said:


> Thanks, I wish it had a poling platform. I’m not sure where to look for one that could be retrofit for it. I’m not sure I want to try that for the first time on a cooler...
> How shallow can they get with theirs? I see lots of conflicting info online.
> I see a Hewes in your tagline. I thought/think I would really like one of those, but didn’t wan’t to sink that kind of money in to one until I’m sure...
> I figure for the $2300 I have in this one it won’t hurt to bad if it turns out to be nothing but problems.


Sounds like you got a good deal -- we had to make the platform for his boat rather than try to retrofit one. He had a few things he wanted done differently than what you usually see, plus we have a shop so it was a fun weekend project.

The cooler is more stable than you expect. Honestly, try just poling from the deck to get a feel for it. A cooler helps you get a little better angle with the push pole and better visibility, but it's not a requirement by any means.

Those aren't super shallow boats, but they still get pretty skinny. If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably an 8-9" draft or so? That's with an angler on the bow and one on the stern. They've both got the older 2 stroke Yamahas, one is a 60 and the other is a 90, so I don't know how the engine weights compare to your Honda. I'm guessing it's close enough to where it wouldn't make a huge difference in draft, though.

Those boats can eat up some pretty nasty stuff -- it can be a wet ride when it gets rough out, but it won't knock your teeth out. I'll see if I can post a video I uploaded a few years back of us running one in a decent little chop coming back from the patch reefs in the Keys.

https://scontent-atl3-1.cdninstagra...80_1357405444315655_6041420381464559616_n.mp4

I couldn't embed it, but there's the link^^
That was with the 75 on the back, it's actually got a 100 on it now (Hydro Tec kit) and runs much better all around. I'm sure lots of it has to do with the prop, but the whole setup performs much better now, at all speeds.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

MAK said:


> Not sure I’m posting in the correct forum, this sure isn’t up to _bragging_ standards...
> Finally decided on an interim purchase when I found a Key West 1520 just a few miles down the road that was too cheap to pass up. It will get me out on the water as-is, but will give me plenty of projects to keep busy when not wetting a line. Old and beat up enough that I won’t be crying when I start finding all the local oyster beds, and will give me time to learn the area and get a good feel for what I’m really going to want and need long term. Otherwise I think I would still be shopping and trying to decide 3 months from now with no fishing time under my belt.
> It’s a 97 with the side-console layout with an 02 Honda 50hp. First thing I’ve got to get is a trolling motor. Likely a Minn Kota with the iPilot. Has a few elec issues to work out, and need to flush the fuel tank to get the oil residue out. Previous owner had swapped to the 4 stroke and has been running with a portable tank due to the 2 stroke mix in tank.
> No pictures since I won’t pick it up until tomorrow. Info here on the site has been a great resource and I do appreaciate the help and input I’ve recieved on my other questions the past few days while I’ve been trying to make a decision.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a KW 1520 I am redoing also. I just put a 75 Merc with a cmc jackplate. Down to gauges and controls. It has a poling platform but I am going to have to have some minor mods done to it due the the bigger engine.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

This is a few photo's.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Good luck with your boat Donald. Post more pics as you complete upgrades. Hope you like yours as much as I’ve turned out to like mine.
I’m no longer looking at mine as solely a temporary boat. I think based on my fishing so far that it’s close to what I would want long term. Still just not sure if it’s shallow enough. I’ve got to take a tape measure out next time and check actual draft, but it looks to be about 9”-10” with just me. I think the factory literature said 7”. I’ve not been able to get to a lot of the spots I want to, but not sure how much difference a few inches will make. I’m starting to consider maybe just a Gheenoe or Riverhawk to keep around for my shallow solo trips.
I’ve since dropped a brand new Suzuki 60hp on the back, completed a lot of rewiring and switch replacements, and added a Simrad GO7. 
I continue to watch the classifieds for a poling platform that will fit.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

MAK said:


> Good luck with your boat Donald. Post more pics as you complete upgrades. Hope you like yours as much as I’ve turned out to like mine.
> I’m no longer looking at mine as solely a temporary boat. I think based on my fishing so far that it’s close to what I would want long term. Still just not sure if it’s shallow enough. I’ve got to take a tape measure out next time and check actual draft, but it looks to be about 9”-10” with just me. I think the factory literature said 7”. I’ve not been able to get to a lot of the spots I want to, but not sure how much difference a few inches will make. I’m starting to consider maybe just a Gheenoe or Riverhawk to keep around for my shallow solo trips.
> I’ve since dropped a brand new Suzuki 60hp on the back, completed a lot of rewiring and switch replacements, and added a Simrad GO7.
> I continue to watch the classifieds for a poling platform that will fit.


I thought you might get an idea of what type of platform will work by looking at mine but you transom area is enclosed where mine is open. I am interested in seeing your progress as well. Maybe we can get idea's from each other.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

Donald Taylor said:


> I thought you might get an idea of what type of platform will work by looking at mine but you transom area is enclosed where mine is open. I am interested in seeing your progress as well. Maybe we can get idea's from each other.


I will keep an eye out and if I see a good deal on one that will work I will let you know.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Donald Taylor said:


> I thought you might get an idea of what type of platform will work by looking at mine but you transom area is enclosed where mine is open. I am interested in seeing your progress as well. Maybe we can get idea's from each other.


Yeah, those transom mount platforms would definitely be an easy retrofit. I always wonder about the stresses on the transom with that style. The deck mount like mine apparently originally had, based on old screws, is very limited to the dimensions of the leg spread. 
I plan to soon add a few horizontal rod tubes up under the port side front deck so I can hang some on the side and not having them stick up in the air.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

This is with the Bimini top on.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

MAK said:


> Yeah, those transom mount platforms would definitely be an easy retrofit. I always wonder about the stresses on the transom with that style. The deck mount like mine apparently originally had, based on old screws, is very limited to the dimensions of the leg spread.
> I plan to soon add a few horizontal rod tubes up under the port side front deck so I can hang some on the side and not having them stick up in the air.


I have a friend that builds privacy gates for subdivisions and is a heck of a welder. I am going to have him do some modifications to mine.


----------



## Donald Taylor (Jun 23, 2018)

Donald Taylor said:


> I have a friend that builds privacy gates for subdivisions and is a heck of a welder. I am going to have him do some modifications to mine.


I am 240# and I climb up on mine.


----------



## mcleansa (Apr 26, 2021)

MAK said:


> Tons of extras including the Bimini top, grease gun and grease, anchor, ropes, cleats, life jackets , extinguisher, ladder, SS fasteners, hand bilge, nav lights, epoxies, sealers, non skid paint,flare gun, battery jumper, etc., etc.
> Need to head up now to get a spare tire/wheel and get some junk from West and HD.
> Thinking about a Minn Kota Riptide 55 w/ i-Pilot. West has one online that is about $100 cheaper than the ones listed with everyone else and I’ll be darned if I can find the difference. Maybe is an older model.
> View attachment 23505
> ...


I'd love to see some more photos of your boat if you still have it! I just bought a Key West 1500EX that is getting repaired and I'm struggling to find factory photos to restore it by. I love the look of your boat though!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

mcleansa said:


> I'd love to see some more photos of your boat if you still have it! I just bought a Key West 1500EX that is getting repaired and I'm struggling to find factory photos to restore it by. I love the look of your boat though!


I do still have it. Not sure how “factory” it remains though. It works pretty well for my needs although honestl I rarely use it anymore unless I'm taking out a guest. I’ve gotten to where I just jump in one of my kayaks when going solo. Eventually I would like to get something lighter and that has a shallower draft. 5”-6” draft would be a lot better than 10”-11” in the areas I fish. I have a PowerPole Micro that I switch from it to my kayaks as needed. I have moved the trolling motor battery up under the left side of the front hatch to try and balance it out a little better. When I’m by myself all that battery weight on the same back side as the console makes it lean... If I have a big boy like my father-in-law with me I’ll have to have him sit on the front deck until I get up on plane otherwise it takes a half mile...
I’m out of town and won’t be home for a couple weeks. If you have specific photos you want to see then I could take some pics when I return. I attached a few I already had below.
Post-up some photos of yours.


----------



## Ishatl (Aug 10, 2021)

MAK said:


> Not sure I’m posting in the correct forum, this sure isn’t up to _bragging_ standards...
> Finally decided on an interim purchase when I found a Key West 1520 just a few miles down the road that was too cheap to pass up. It will get me out on the water as-is, but will give me plenty of projects to keep busy when not wetting a line. Old and beat up enough that I won’t be crying when I start finding all the local oyster beds, and will give me time to learn the area and get a good feel for what I’m really going to want and need long term. Otherwise I think I would still be shopping and trying to decide 3 months from now with no fishing time under my belt.
> It’s a 97 with the side-console layout with an 02 Honda 50hp. First thing I’ve got to get is a trolling motor. Likely a Minn Kota with the iPilot. Has a few elec issues to work out, and need to flush the fuel tank to get the oil residue out. Previous owner had swapped to the 4 stroke and has been running with a portable tank due to the 2 stroke mix in tank.
> No pictures since I won’t pick it up until tomorrow. Info here on the site has been a great resource and I do appreaciate the help and input I’ve recieved on my other questions the past few days while I’ve been trying to make a decision.


----------



## Ishatl (Aug 10, 2021)

View attachment 180581










MAK said:


> I do still have it. Not sure how “factory” it remains though. It works pretty well for my needs although honestl I rarely use it anymore unless I'm taking out a guest. I’ve gotten to where I just jump in one of my kayaks when going solo. Eventually I would like to get something lighter and that has a shallower draft. 5”-6” draft would be a lot better than 10”-11” in the areas I fish. I have a PowerPole Micro that I switch from it to my kayaks as needed. I have moved the trolling motor battery up under the left side of the front hatch to try and balance it out a little better. When I’m by myself all that battery weight on the same back side as the console makes it lean... If I have a big boy like my father-in-law with me I’ll have to have him sit on the front deck until I get up on plane otherwise it takes a half mile...
> I’m out of town and won’t be home for a couple weeks. If you have specific photos you want to see then I could take some pics when I return. I attached a few I already had below.
> Post-up some photos of yours.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

That skiff must tail walk with that 90.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

We have a 1520, cc. Our creeks get as wide as the boat, but will still be 1-2 feet deep depending on tide. My son will snake this boat with the TM into some of the most amazing places chasing reds. Sometimes he even lets the old man do it from PP. Winter lows get interesting sometimes, but keeps the blood flowing, plus son can usually extract us pulling deck line. We can also run the beach of SGI in our 1520. Has a 70 2 smoke Yammy.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Good lord! I can’t imagine a 90hp on mine.



Ishatl said:


> View attachment 180581
> View attachment 180582
> 
> 
> View attachment 180583


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My buddy has the side console 1520, his old motor was the 3 cyl Yamaha 2 stroke with a Hydrotec kit, it was supposed to make it about 100hp. It was an absolute riot.


----------

